# I fed my first mouse today



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I went to a local pet store and picked up a common moue today. I have been waiting for this day for a while. I dropped the mouse in and it took my guys about 45 minutes to actually eat him. THey nipped at him a couple times.

The mouse was just swimming in the current of the filter and he got really tired. THey when we wasnt swimming so much and actually sat still they went after him and it was over in like 10-15 seconds. man it was beautiful. All they left was the tail but there wasnt any fur or anything left.

I LOVE MY BABIES


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

didnt film it!!!?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Any pics or vid?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

cool wish you had some pics or vids, if you do it agin take some pics and tape it, if you didn't this time


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats, man.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I understand now why people say feeing mice can f*ck with the filter. I didnt have any scraps or anything except the tail. But the next morning I woke up and they didnt digest the fur. SOme of it looked really whole. So they must have just shitted it right out. and when I turned the powerhead on it flled my tank with whole lot of debris. But I plan on doing it again. For sure


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

The debris part sucks though...


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> I understand now why people say feeing mice can f*ck with the filter....... But I plan on doing it again. For sure


----------



## cole17 (Mar 15, 2004)

feeding ps live mice is messed up


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

cole17 said:


> feeding ps live mice is messed up


 get over it.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

why do people do it if it clogs the filter and isn't even really good for the p's?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> why do people do it if it clogs the filter and isn't even really good for the p's?


 Because it's fascinating to watch. People like to watch this sort of thing because it touches off some sort of primal memory of a time when we weren't the "top of the heap", as it were. I've never done the mouse thing, as I have no pygos or gigantic serras, but I have no problem if other people choose to do so.

-PK


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

is there such thing as a hairless mouse? because that could help with the filter problems


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> is there such thing as a hairless mouse? because that could help with the filter problems


 Give a shave


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> kopid_03 said:
> 
> 
> > is there such thing as a hairless mouse? because that could help with the filter problems
> ...


 lol, that'd be a sight... id want to see the shaving in process


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> is there such thing as a hairless mouse? because that could help with the filter problems


 Hairless mice do exist, but most strains are bred for use as lab animals and are far too expensive/valuable to use as food. There is a strain of "hairless" rat that is fairly common now, but it just has less hair than a normal rat (think nose/ear-type hair covering the animal's body) and is not truly hairless.

I too would like to watch someone try to shave a live mouse.

-PK


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

lol, that would truly show how far some people go for their p's


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> kopid_03 said:
> 
> 
> > is there such thing as a hairless mouse? because that could help with the filter problems
> ...


 those hairless rats are the uglyest things i ever seen

look like a nut sack with eyes


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

well, talk about rodents, i just tried giving my p's. the other day some live pinkies (baby mice). I hadn't got a clear shot (of the 3 times i gave them) on the feeding. The pinky would just be devoured in a finger snap.

Here are those pinkies before feeding.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

those things are nasty looking, but at least they are hairless


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't like feeding the my ex-rbp shoal pinkies....why? The first one to the pinky normally swallowed it whole. A jumbo feeder was much more exciting because the feeder would actually try to get away and it would still try to swim with chunks taken out of it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kill all rats and mice!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

I can't wait till mine get bigger so I can feed em pinky's!!!


----------

